# Rispridone and dizziness



## Sully86 (Apr 18, 2015)

I suffer from IBS alternating diarrhea and constipation, and OCD with Anxiety/Paranoia. I take Prozac for my OCD. I was prescribed Rispridone which I took last night. I woke up feeling dizzy and dissoriented. Ive always had incomplete bowel movements causing me to feel backed up. It has been worse of lately. I'm wondering if this dizziness and disorientation is from the medication or from my IBS. Anyone taken Rispridone with this side effect?


----------

